# BIRDS OF WALES - CD Release Party This FRIDAY @ Lee's Palace (Toront0 Ontario)



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Birds of Wales are playing this friday night at Lee's Palace.
$10 for admission which includes our EP which sells for $10 dollars in store.

Please come out and support us. We've been getting a lot of radio play, and attention the last few months, and are making a real hard push to get some kind of record offers.

Thanks a ton!
I look foreword to meeting some other Guitar Canada members!


----------



## brybi (May 3, 2006)

Fall of the '49 is a sweet song, I think I'll be able to see you guys at Markham Festival


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Brybi,

This show is tonight, please come out and support us.. we're hoping for 400-500 people. $10 at the door, $7.50 if you dont want the CD with admission.

Thanks!


Also, Check out our NOW Magazine review in the current issue of NOW Magazine on page 71!!!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

The show was a huge success:


----------



## brybi (May 3, 2006)

pretty cool show @ markham festival, I was the guy in the green shirt sitting near the front on the bench

we had to leave early, the sound could have used a bit of tweaking from what I heard.. lead guitar and vocals were a bit drowned


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey! Thanks!

Yeah, that marhkam show wasn't really ideal...

actually, it was pretty horrible..
Too bad you couldn't have come out to our El Mocombo show that night.. The sound there was great.


----------

